# After the Fourth-Age



## BluestEye (Apr 15, 2002)

I read in many books that Tolkien once suggested that Middle-Earth is in fact our own Earth many thousands of years ago.
Middle-Earth's history ends at the Fourth-Age but there are many years between the Fourth-Age and our era. So, I thought to myself: what happened in between in Tokien's mind? What did he plan for the next ages untill our time came? Did he have any idea bout it? Does anyone know something about it?
What happened with Aragorn's son? What realy happened with the Elves? Did Sauron came back after he was defeated?

BluestEye


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 15, 2002)

In reality it is certain that Tolkiens intention was that no matter what, the race of Men would inherit Middle-Earth. Elves departed, Orcs were driven into hiding and remained in the bowels of the earth. Dragons had mostly perished, though some say a few remained in the East. The Valar took no more part in managing Middle-Earth, at least that we know of. Dwarves dwindled as did Hobbits who preferred lives of secrecy.

Don't have all my books to hand to start digging for timelines but I will get back to you on the other questions. Suffice to say, I suppose that the world we read read about in Tolkiens work could well be that of our own, it might even be that The Helcaraxe is Alaska, who knows? I am not certain anyone would really be able to fathom Tolkiens mind, though I am sure there is a letter somewhere that will answer the question.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 15, 2002)

I have heard of that theory b4. But i doubt it was true. I dont know that much about it rather then it just exsits.


----------



## BluestEye (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, Ancalagon, I thought about the connection between the Helcaraxe and the bridge of ice that once was between Alaska and the Far-East for quite a while. It is known that the Native Americans came from those places, passing over this bridge of ice thousands of years ago. These people were very skillful and wise, as Tolkien's Noldor were, and there can be a similarity between them.

thanks for your answear,

BluestEye


----------

